# Cwmtawe School, Pontardawe - Feb 2012



## UEP-Wales (Feb 5, 2012)

*Cwmtawe School, Pontardawe - February 2012*​
Well this is my first real explore of 2012! January saw the birth of my son Ethan so I have been away from things just a little bit.

Please bear with me whilst I get to grips with typing a report yet again and sorry for the lack of history on this building, I will be honest and say, I just don't know it. 

The school was a fun place to walk around and photograph, there was a couple of people that were walking around on the outside but I think they were worried about the fact I just pulled up and went straight in for it! 

The school has been derelict for many years and it shows inside and out. It seems that they are starting to knock it all down and I have heard today that it is to make way for a few hundred new homes...you know, the type that people can't afford! 

Anyway, one with the pics....went a little crazy with photoshop but hey it's all good fun!









































































































Thank you so much for looking, I hope you like my photographs!


----------



## The Cat Crept In (Feb 5, 2012)

This looks like a great place thanks for posting


----------



## urban phantom (Feb 5, 2012)

great stuff mate looks good thanks for sharing


----------



## Ratters (Feb 5, 2012)

Nice one mate


----------



## Janey68 (Feb 5, 2012)

Loved the pics with the blue door


----------



## UEP-Wales (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks for the comments! 

The school was a good explore but there's not much to look around now as alot of it has been brought to the ground, still a good explore but I do suggest that if you don't live in the area, have something else ready for afterwards!


----------

